# How to Survive a Pitbull attack ?



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, before I start off, I know "most" people's Pitbull's are nice, sweet little lap dogs. I've known a few myself. But without very serious intense training, they very easily can be monsters.

We all know there are those moron's in our society that own Pitbulls (for whatever reason) that do not train them properly and are just menacing individuals themselves which leads to overly aggressive dogs. Most all of these moron's (one live's very close by us) that refuses to have his Pit restrained on a leash.

This topic comes at a time where just last week a woman (in the next town up from us), was severely mauled by (2) Pitbulls as she was riding her bike. Yea, they were on the loose. The cops responded and shot them. One died instantly and the other ran off and was found dead. 

Anyways, my wife and I take our dog (little Beagle) on frequent long (couple miles) walks through out our neighborhood. I personally am not afraid of dogs. My wife however is scared out of her mind of other people's bigger dogs. She fine with the small one's, but the bigger one's send her into an instant panic attack.

When we're out on our walks and come across a bigger dog, my wife and I frequently disagree on the dog's intention's and demeanor. She's even afraid of bigger Collies! LMAO! :lol: ..... that's not nice of me to laugh at her but... 

That all said, we both intend on going to Class and obtaining CCWs. Until that happens I need to know what it the best way (other than NOT going out of the freaking house) to fend off an attack. I also need to know what is the best weapon (don't have a CCW yet...) to carry and use during an attack.

PS - Please don't bother debating me that all Pitbull's are nice, sweet, timid little beings. I don't want to hear that non-sense. Thank you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I can tell you how to survive a DOG attack. 

Please don't expect people not to debate with you on the integrity of Pit Bull's when you're horribly misinformed. Kthxbye.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

While all dogs can attack I wouldn't specifically worry about Pit Bulls all dogs can be dangerous and that is the only thing you really need to know when it comes to defending yourself from a dog. For one I would strongly suggest your wife controlling her panic because that can make a dangerous dog ten time more dangerous. Panic feeds aggression. I would suggest getting a can of bear mase. However be aware that spraying a dog with it might escalate the aggression and very well could get into the humans eyes so it can't be used unless absolutely necessary. 

Judge the deed not the breed.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The loose aggressive dogs that have rushed at me and my small dogs have all been labs or lab mixes (and not lab/pit mixes, either).

You survive a pit bull attack the same way you'd survive an attack by any medium/large dog. Pits' jaws don't "lock" or any of that other commonly-believed nonsense.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

> But without very serious intense training, they very easily can be monsters.


this is actually the polar opposite of the truth. more often than not, it takes a very serious load of horrific neglect and abuse to provoke a pit bull to attack a person.


beyond that..ditto the other posts.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Can we start with shooting all the morons?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I know a collie that bit pretty badly. SEVERAL people and I saw it go off once in person. They're decent sized dogs and can do some damage too, believe me. I'm just saying this because you specifically pointed out that it was silly to be afraid of collies. Any dog can bite and do damage. Any good sized dog can do some serious damage if they want to.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wish I could find the video I saw of a pitbull attack....little child had such a wet, slobbery face, I wonder if she survived the attack?
I'm not making light of pitbull attacks. They happen. So do attacks by other breeds but you rarely hear about them. I've read stories where it was said to be a pitbull but wasn't really. I bet the retraction, if there was one, was a teeny tiny little piece, on a back page.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

you don't survive. they are mean viscious monsters. be afraid....and tell your wife not to go out of the house. 

geez


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

The last fatalities caused by dogs around here were by huskies, labs and mixed dogs. Of these, only one was heavily reported in the media. then again, most people I've met who were afraid of pit bulls could not identify one if it was standing in front of them. 

how to survive a dog attack? Don't panic, try yelling "no" at the dog (worked for me when I was rushed by a Berner a few weeks ago) and carry some mace, a stick or other non-fatal weapon. Don't look strange dogs in the eyes. Try to avoid places where you know unleashed and/or aggressive dogs are.

And stop giving dogs the benefit of the doubt or prejudging their aggressiveness based on breed: collies can attack, so can chihuahuas, pit bulls, mutts, etc.

Now, someone pass the popcorn.

(And a pet peeve of mine: there is a difference between the plural -s and the possessive 's...)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Can we start with shooting all the morons?


Or we could use the idea from that other thread and have the psychopaths hunt the morons down for us...


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

How to survive a Pit bull attack? Talk in a stupid baby voice and tell them how cute they are. Boom, "crisis" averted


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

First of all, get educated before you bash a breed on a forum filled with responsible owners of that breed.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

RCloud said:


> How to survive a Pit bull attack? Talk in a stupid baby voice and tell them how cute they are. Boom, "crisis" averted


I like this idea, but I think the OP would have better chances of hiring Chuck Norris as a body guard. I would have said wvasko instead of Chuck, but his rates these days simply aren't feasible.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Katmandu said:


> I don't want to hear that non-sense.


Now THAT'S rich.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> you don't survive. they are mean viscious monsters. be afraid....and tell your wife not to go out of the house.
> 
> geez


I seen the look in Tin Tin's eyes.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Rule #1 Cardio....


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Threads like this make me think twice about owning a pit bull.
I mean, what if Bob were to kill me in my sleep? He might hog too much of the bed, and I might fall off, and I might bump my head...

And not only that, but what if I choke on his drool should he lick me too much one day?

I'm going to curl into the fetal position now.

With a bowl of popcorn and my 'puter.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Twinney said:


> Threads like this make me think twice about owning a pit bull.
> I mean, what if Bob were to kill me in my sleep? He might hog too much of the bed, and I might fall off, and I might bump my head...


Not a pit bull owner, but that's happened to me.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Twinney said:


> Threads like this make me think twice about owning a pit bull.
> I mean, what if Bob were to kill me in my sleep? He might hog too much of the bed, and I might fall off, and I might bump my head...


Charlotte likes to sit on my face when I'm laying down. Maybe she's trying to smother me with her _BUTT_! D: D: D:


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I seen the look in Tin Tin's eyes.


mean, sick, monster TinTin


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out.... No, wait wrong thing.

An apple a day keeps a hungry pit away?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Independent George said:


> Not a pit bull owner, but that's happened to me.


MINIATURE Dachshund owner and that has happened to me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Pit bulls CAN be dangerous and by no means are all pit bulls sweet gentle dogs, but they are truthfully no more likely to bite you than a Poodle, Rottweiler, Labrador, Doberman, Springer Spaniel, or mutt. I find it very strange that you think that surviving a pit bull attack would be any different than surviving any other dog attack.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Pit bulls CAN be dangerous and by no means are all pit bulls sweet gentle dogs, but they are truthfully no more likely to bite you than a Poodle, Rottweiler, Labrador, Doberman, Springer Spaniel, or mutt. I find it very strange that you think that surviving a pit bull attack would be any different than surviving any other dog attack.


Did you know Pits have teeth like sharks? Rows and rows and if they loose one one just moves forward and takes its place.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Keechak said:


> Pit bulls CAN be dangerous and by no means are all pit bulls sweet gentle dogs, but they are truthfully no more likely to bite you than a Poodle, Rottweiler, Labrador, Doberman, Springer Spaniel, or mutt. I find it very strange that you think that surviving a pit bull attack would be any different than surviving any other dog attack.


 Ditto..totally agree! I've had all sorts of different dogs bite me, or try to bite me. Just the other day a cute little toy poodle bit my hand, and she wasn't kidding about hurting me. (BTW, she succeeded.  ) Any breed can and will bite...

As far as deterring/stopping an attacking dog, I've found that usually a good, stern "Go home!!!" works. Don't be afraid of them, and certainly don't run away. My little sister one time got "attacked" (he knocked her down) by a dalmation...the only reason he did it was because she saw him coming up to bark and started running. He then proceeded to chase and knock her down. Do your best to ignore them, and just keep walking. I usually have someone take my dogs on ahead while I keep the "attacker" from following. 

I don't know what you should do if they actually attack you, I've never experienced that personally. I've read that you are supposed to curl up into a ball with your head tucked inward (protects your face and belly, which is easily damaged) and try to keep your back to the dog. I don't know if that is actually the "approved" method for surviving a dog attack though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Did you know Pits have teeth like sharks?


Did you know that Dolphins are just gay sharks?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Did you know that Dolphins are just gay sharks?


I DID know that. Does that make Pits some sort of in between? Bisexual sharks?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Katmandu said:


> Alright, before I start off, I know "most" people's Pitbull's are nice, sweet little lap dogs. I've known a few myself. But without very serious intense training, they very easily can be monsters.


Lol um no. A Pit is a problem if they are unsound even with training or if they are trained to attack and aggression encouraged. Many APBTs are not trained but are very sweet dogs despite the lack of training and socialization.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> you don't survive. they are mean viscious monsters. be afraid....and tell your wife not to go out of the house.
> 
> geez


<--- likes this. And get rid of your dog...it might attack your wife!


----------



## AnaTherrone (Aug 18, 2011)

Agree with most people here. Pits are just dogs. But they are the strongest breed, and so they do the most damage when one of them bites.

To answer your question: if you actually find yourself in the middle of being attacked by one, you don't have much of a choice: you have to attack it. You're probably not going to be able to run away, and dogs only chase that which runs from them (predator drive). Also, the more afraid you act around him, the more you feed his predator drive because you're acting like weak prey. So walk IN to his space, kick him as hard as you can in the face, and chase him and go after HIM. Use a weapon if you have one, and use a garbage can, broom, or whatever else as a shield if you want. In practical terms, that's what it looks like.

Of course, finding yourself in a situation where there's a pit bull (or any dog) that is simply hellbent on killing you is _insanely _rare. I've worked with dogs for over 10 years--at shelters in Mexico, the US, in Canada, and have worked with so many horribly abused and neglected dogs that it's hard to even think about. BUT, in all that time, with all that work, and the literally thousands of supposedly "aggressive" dogs I've seen who bark like crazy at people and snarl, ect, ect... I've only come across ONE single dog that was actually intent on killing. ALL of the others were simply afraid and barking out of fear, frustration, or being territorial (another form of fear). A truly aggressive dog does not bark very much: he will just b-line for you, maybe barking a bit while doing so, and then he will simply try to end you. Not a lot of noise involved. Lot of activity, but not a lot of barking.

So if there's a dog barking at you, you know you're safe: he's not going to attack you unless you do something stupid like tense up, run, and feed into his barking with your fear. Then you could trigger some nipping, and if you kept freaking out, then you could probably trigger an attack because you'd flip that predator switch in his/her mind. But if you just ignore the dog completely or, if it's too intense to ignore, you turn and communicate (non verbally) that you're not afraid of him, he's not going to try to bite you. It also helps if you walk by SLOWLY and calm and strong, instead of quickly... that seems to make a difference too.

mmm... this is getting a little long, and I'm sure most everyone here knows this stuff. I like to get carried away and type my little heart away, and spill all my thoughts out a bit too much! But hopefully the above will help SOMEONE


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> But they are the strongest breed


What? No they're not!

Have you SEEN an Caucasian Ovcharka? A Dogo Argentino? Cane Corso? I'd put them all way higher on the list of "brute strength" than I would a Pit!

The rest of the post...just...rubbish. Rubbish rubbish rubbish.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Seriously. Pit Bulls are NOT the strongest dogs in the world, nor do they have the deadliest bite.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Xeph said:


> What? No they're not!
> 
> Have you SEEN an Caucasian Ovcharka? A Dogo Argentino? Cane Corso? I'd put them all way higher on the list of "brute strength" than I would a Pit!
> 
> The rest of the post...just...rubbish. Rubbish rubbish rubbish.


Thank you Xeph, couldn't have said it better myself. What a ridiculous thing to say!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

RCloud said:


> Seriously. Pit Bulls are NOT the strongest dogs in the world, nor do they have the deadliest bite.


Pfft, you and your misinformation. Everyone knows that a pit will hit you harder than a rhino, and when its jaws lock on you, the only thing that can get them unlocked is a tire jack.

(Note: This post contains 100% raw, organic sarcasm.)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not everyone will understand the sarcasm in some of the responses, especially since they are no more outrageous than some of the serious and misinformed responses.

Let's try to avoid adding to the already considerable confusion.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> <--- likes this. And get rid of your dog...it might attack your wife!


Geeze, I'm looking for a dog to protect me from my wife, mean woman.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I can never see a thread like this again without the mental image of TWAB shouting at the TV "STICK YOUR FINGER IN ITS BUTT" popping into my head.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I met a super scary bully this summer. He tried to suck out my soul.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I can never see a thread like this again without the mental image of TWAB shouting at the TV "STICK YOUR FINGER IN ITS BUTT" popping into my head.


One of my finer moments for sure.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

RCloud said:


> Seriously. Pit Bulls are NOT the strongest dogs in the world, nor do they have the deadliest bite.


No, but in my experience, they've got the hardest skulls, and the best aim.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

MafiaPrincess said:


> I met a super scary bully this summer. He tried to suck out my soul.


Looks like you're the one trying to suck out HIS soul O.O


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> mean, sick, monster TinTin


I'd make him wear a muzzle all the time for sure...you just KNOW he's waiting for his chance to lick a person's face off. He's vicious.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Or we could use the idea from that other thread and have the psychopaths hunt the morons down for us...


Can you imagine all the lawsuits against Dexter if this happened?!
"How dare you corrupt our young sociopaths?! He was a good boy until you filled his head with ideas about codes and causes!!!"


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Twinney said:


> Threads like this make me think twice about owning a pit bull.
> I mean, what if Bob were to kill me in my sleep? He might hog too much of the bed, and I might fall off, and I might bump my head...
> 
> .


Now THIS is a major concern. Your chances of dying from dog attack is 1 in 137,694
Your chance of dying by falling off furniture is 1 in 5,508


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Independent George said:


> No, but in my experience, they've got the hardest skulls, and the best aim.


Thickest skulls, it's debatable. Best aim? Again, debatable. I can think of quite a few different breeds who's aim rivals the Pit Bulls. A lot of other terriers and herding breeds tend to be pretty spot on.

No one here is disagreeing that Pit Bulls can be dangerous, but they are definetly NOT the deadliest breed.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

MafiaPrincess said:


> I met a super scary bully this summer. He tried to suck out my soul.


Heeeyyyy....I know that pibble! Lukey at his finest!

And he does look super viscious. I would be careful if I were you.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

In all seriousness, it is interesting that you asked specifically about surviving a pit bull attack, rather than just a 'dog attack'. Any dog attack could be damaging. My advise, be aware when you are out walking the neighborhood. If you see someone with dogs offleash (any dog...not just a pit)- perhaps you report it if it is making you uncomfortable or you feel they are dangerous? are their leash laws in your neighborhood? Only thing with that approach is, it could cause unwanted attention to you as well. 

It seems like there was someone here before (could have been Elana) that used to walk around with a cattle prod. That could give your wife a good sense of security.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

AnaTherrone said:


> Agree with most people here. Pits are just dogs. But they are the strongest breed, and so they do the most damage when one of them bites.


Actually tha's a myth that has been disproven in numerous experiments, they in fact fall in the middle of the pack where jaw strength is concerned.

_Pitbull pressure bite was 235 lbs _

_German Shepherd bite was 238-850 lbs 
_
_Bulldog bite was 305 lbs
_
_Wild Dogs bite force was 317 lbs 
_
_Rottweiler bite force was 328-350 lbs 
_
_Wolf bite force was 406-1800 lbs_

_tosa inu was 556 lbs_

_Turkish Kangal was -350-714 lbs_

_dutch shepherd 235 lbs_

_karelian bear dog 245 lbs_

_belgian malinois 135 lbs 
_

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_dog_breed_has_the_strongest_bite_force#ixzz1YYAZl4rx


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

Why are you waiting for a CCW to carry? You can get out of jail, you can't get out of the casket.


----------



## whisper (Sep 19, 2011)

Jokes aside, you can carry pepper spray or a dog deterrent such as the Dazer, which emits a high-pitched sound that is inaudible to people, but dogs can hear it and they just want to get away from the sound. You don't need to carry a gun. The time it would take for you to notice the dog, realize it's charging at you, get your gun out and turn it on, the dog has probably already engaged and bitten you. If you hold a small device like this in your pocket or a pepper spray, you can just slip it out of your pocket and press the button. You don't need to kill the dog to protect yourself; although, because others may be hurt, you can call animal control on this dog.

http://www.dazer.com/dog-deterrent.jsp


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Xeph said:


> What? No they're not!
> 
> Have you SEEN an Caucasian Ovcharka? A Dogo Argentino? Cane Corso? I'd put them all way higher on the list of "brute strength" than I would a Pit!
> 
> The rest of the post...just...rubbish. Rubbish rubbish rubbish.


I think Kangals and Boz Shepherds are some of the strongest probably even Central Asian Shepherd.
I've never really seen cc as so strong idk why that's a thought. Even a smaller CO is very strong. I don't think D.A. are a huge rival on strength.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

I can not for the life of me see trying to meet lethal force with less than lethal force. Use the right tool for the job. Guns have this neat little button, it's called a trigger. They even make these nifty things for carrying them now, they're called holsters. No reason to tie up pockets with extra weight. 

Given the choice between a mauled & perhaps dead wife or some legal trouble I'll take the legal trouble any day.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tolak said:


> I can not for the life of me see trying to meet lethal force with less than lethal force. Use the right tool for the job. Guns have this neat little button, it's called a trigger. They even make these nifty things for carrying them now, they're called holsters. No reason to tie up pockets with extra weight.
> 
> Given the choice between a mauled & perhaps dead wife or some legal trouble I'll take the legal trouble any day.


Lots of dogs may run up to you without being "deadly". Some may want to say "hi" or check out your dog, or warn you off without biting. Not saying that free-roaming dogs are a good thing, but the majority of them don't kill people. Death by dog is incredibly rare. Especially if the wife is a hysteric, the likelihood of over reaction is strong. Plus, you could miss your aim, or a bullet can riccochet and take out some kid riding his bike by. So, I'll use something that has the ability to stop the dog without killing them. That would be overkill. Quite honestly, my neighborhood has a lot of loose dogs. Never been accousted by one (the several pit bulls who are frequently loose at the end of the block live with a goose and several cats, and hang out while the kids play soccer. I'm not walking my dog by them, but have no reason to think they are not nice dogs. So, we get in the car and drive down to the trails where people walk their leashed dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Geeze, I'm looking for a dog to protect me from my wife, mean woman.


Maybe that's what the unclaimed boxer is for!


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

Katmandu said:


> Until that happens I need to know what it the best way (other than NOT going out of the freaking house) to fend off an attack. I also need to know what is the best weapon (don't have a CCW yet...) to carry and use during an attack.


OP wanted to know the best weapon for an actual attack. Personally I believe in having and if need be using a variety of tools when out with my dogs or whatever. No, you don't want to cap the overly friendly dog, or one that feels the need to warn you away from the homestead. 

For me the smaller dog that feels the need to bite gets a size 13 steel toed boot. A larger one that gets out of line risks getting wacked with an extendable baton should the come rushing in teeth first. Packs of roaming dogs are nothing new, we had a jogger killed here some years back by a few roaming dogs, in an urban area. If that presents it self you don't want to go hat pins & umbrellas, pepper spray & sound deterrent, you need to use the tool that best fits that rare occurrence.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> Maybe that's what the unclaimed boxer is for!


Not gonna work , Pierce and wife are already buds and a negative reinforcement wife always trumps the husband.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Not gonna work , Pierce and wife are already buds and a negative reinforcement wife always trumps the husband.


LOL, as a wife of almost 30yrs, I know how that works! Are you keeping Pierce?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

AnaTherrone said:


> Agree with most people here. Pits are just dogs. But they are the strongest breed, and so they do the most damage when one of them bites.
> 
> To answer your question: if you actually find yourself in the middle of being attacked by one, you don't have much of a choice: you have to attack it. You're probably not going to be able to run away, and dogs only chase that which runs from them (predator drive). Also, the more afraid you act around him, the more you feed his predator drive because you're acting like weak prey. So walk IN to his space, kick him as hard as you can in the face, and chase him and go after HIM. Use a weapon if you have one, and use a garbage can, broom, or whatever else as a shield if you want. In practical terms, that's what it looks like.
> 
> ...



w....t....fing...f...






people are crazy.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

To get back to the original question - what's the best way to survive a dog attack?

Call out wvasko's name three times aloud.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

I forgot my lunch at home today and decided to browse the forum for the first time in a long time. You have all just made my day a million times better with the amazing fluency of sarcasm on this thread. 

TO the OPer. I agree with everyone else it's not just pits who attack. All dogs do. My best advice is if you or your wife is that concerned, find a new direction to walk if at all possible to avoid the issue (I'm sure there are roads you can take to avoid this particular dogs road) or find a nice hiking trail. If you can't possibly do that, I find that using a loud noise often works. We carry an airhorn on trips through our neighborhood due to the same issue you have (but with small annoying dogs) and it scares them off wonderfully. I should also add we own two pit mixes. I quite enjoy when people cross the street to get away from my vicious beasts. One of which is doing wonderfully at her CGC class and the other who is flying through beginner lessons. I've given up trying to make people believe they are friendly besides to answer the question of "are they friendly?" to which I say too much so and then "may I pet them?" and I welcome that to help practice sitting politely for petting. That happens rarely here unless we are at a dog friendly place. My dogs are great examples of the breed, but closed minded people apparently want to shoot them so I'd rather they just stay away.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> LOL, as a wife of almost 30yrs, I know how that works! Are you keeping Pierce?


Well so far no calls from the owner and each day the bill grows, Had to go to Vet Monday and the crate work paid off as he rode in crate like he had been doing it for years not just a week of work. He had an abrasion on chest and I wanted Vet to check it and he handled the Vet just fine, he weighs 67 lbs and appears to enjoy his Canidae All Life Style food. 

I guess if I was gonna have a dog dumped on us it could have been worse. It appears he has some good stuff going on between his ears. I would like to take credit but he's doing the heavy work.



> To get back to the original question - what's the best way to survive a dog attack?
> 
> Call out wvasko's name three times aloud.


The above only works if you are high in a tree


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Independent George said:


> To get back to the original question - what's the best way to survive a dog attack?
> 
> Call out wvasko's name three times aloud.


But NEVER say it three times while you're looking in a mirror.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

pittsabowawa said:


> Looks like you're the one trying to suck out HIS soul O.O


Hahaha. Well I did want to bring him home with me..



theyogachick said:


> Heeeyyyy....I know that pibble! Lukey at his finest!
> 
> And he does look super viscious. I would be careful if I were you.


He was super scary.. Get down to his level and he licked my face. Standing he stood up to give hugs..

Super frightening


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

My little pitty puppy Daisy has the deadliest tongue for sure. She can slip it in your mouth while your talking from a foot away. And don't look directly at her either, she'll b-line for your face, pin you down and lick your face for days. I do have far better skin since having her around. And for the record, I am more afraid of my pug. I have been around more bullies then I could ever count and have never been bit, I have been bitten by an aussie without warning. Dogs are dogs plain and simple.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Did you know that Dolphins are just gay sharks?


 that's even more funny cuz dolphins aren't even fish


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> But NEVER say it three times while you're looking in a mirror.


 I'm almost afraid to ask, what's gonna happen if you say it in front of a mirror,


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> that's even more funny cuz dolphins aren't even fish


Well, technically, neither are sharks. 

From The Shark Foundation:

Sharks also resemble bony fish, but their line of development separated them hundreds of millions of years ago (approx. 400 million) from that of the bony fish through, for example, the development of five to seven gill-slits per side. Their intestinal tract, the so-called valvular intestine, also differs considerably from that of bony fish. In addition, sharks have specialties such as the ampullae of Lorenzini (electrosensors) and dermal denticles.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wvasko said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask, what's gonna happen if you say it in front of a mirror,


Never saw "Candyman"?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> Never saw "Candyman"?


Or the blood Mary legend?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow.... This thread is still going..........

BTW..... Phitbullophobes need to get used to seeing Pit Bulls in public settings...... They are the "new" service dog..... Some stuff going on down here and other parts of the country......

Shelters are full of healthy, physically fit dogs with the temperament to make great service dogs. And there are a ton of them right at the PERFECT age to begin training. No breeding programs, no puppy raisers (no offense Lab Mom) Just walk in evaluate some dogs, pull the best ones and start training......

BTW..... These are all Pit Bulls.... And because of their athleticism, and amazingly few genetic issues, they have a significantly longer working life than most of the traditional working breeds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> that's even more funny cuz dolphins aren't even fish


Not that it matters since I'm aware Dolphins are mammals and it was a reference to Glee


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Not that it matters since I'm aware Dolphins are mammals and it was a reference to Glee


Speaking of Glee..... One of the stars of that show just got and Australian Cattle Dog.... A half Brother to Merlin...... 
Litter mate of that puppy Duke, I have posted photos on here of.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Speaking of Glee..... One of the stars of that show just got and Australian Cattle Dog.... A half Brother to Merlin......
> Litter mate of that puppy Duke, I have posted photos on here of.


Now we all need to guess which one of the cast members seems like an Aussie person. My Guess is.... Brittany. 

As to the OP, I wouldn't laugh at your wife about her fear of Collies. I have a couple that live down the block from me and on several ocassions they have rushed out and came after me and my dogs. They scare the crap out of me too. People always think Rottweiler's are tough but mine are usually being protected by me. I HATE it when dogs come running out after me when I am on a walk with my dogs. If you want a serious answer as to what to do... Carry a Cattle Prod. They are very effective in deterring a dog and unlike pepper spray, you don't have to worry it will blow back in your own face or that of your dogs.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Inga said:


> Now we all need to guess which one of the cast members seems like an Aussie person. My Guess is.... Brittany.
> 
> As to the OP, I wouldn't laugh at your wife about her fear of Collies. I have a couple that live down the block from me and on several ocassions they have rushed out and came after me and my dogs. They scare the crap out of me too. People always think Rottweiler's are tough but mine are usually being protected by me. I HATE it when dogs come running out after me when I am on a walk with my dogs. If you want a serious answer as to what to do... Carry a Cattle Prod. They are very effective in deterring a dog and unlike pepper spray, you don't have to worry it will blow back in your own face or that of your dogs.


ACD.... Not Aussie....

It is the young guy with the Mohawk.... And he got an AWESOME puppy.......


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

johnnybandit said:


> acd.... Not aussie....
> 
> It is the young guy with the mohawk.... And he got an awesome puppy.......


ask him to marry me.

That should have been in all caps.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> ask him to marry me.
> 
> That should have been in all caps.


I thought you had a Beau?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I thought you had a Beau?


I'm young.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm young.


Fair enough..... If I ever talk to him, I will ask him for you.... Doubtful because he lives about 2 thousand miles away. But never know.... Maybe he will FB friend me. 

BTW the pup flew out Monday. (I think.... Might have been Friday.) Sarasota to Atlanta to LAX... Long day..... But Delta does pretty good with dogs.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He has named the pup Noah and the pup seems to be getting a lot of socialization! Here he is with his owner, Mark Salling:










And with Lea Michele:










And a link (big pic) to one of him with Adam Shankman.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> ACD.... Not Aussie....
> 
> It is the young guy with the Mohawk.... And he got an AWESOME puppy.......


Oop! I knew that. ha ha I meant "Aussie" Cattle dog. ha ha Cute pup for sure.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> He has named the pup Noah and the pup seems to be getting a lot of socialization! Here he is with his owner, Mark Salling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! That is him.... BEAUTIFUL Pup..... I am a bit surprised that the breeder let him go... 
This is the Brother.... Duke!!!










Both are half Brothers to my dog Merlin....Same Sire....
Their Dam is Merlin's Maternal Half Sister...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Fair enough..... If I ever talk to him, I will ask him for you.... Doubtful because he lives about 2 thousand miles away. But never know.... Maybe he will FB friend me.
> 
> BTW the pup flew out Monday. (I think.... Might have been Friday.) Sarasota to Atlanta to LAX... Long day..... But Delta does pretty good with dogs.


Excellent. He is rich, he can fly me out. I will even steal and bring him the ACD from my work.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Not that it matters since I'm aware Dolphins are mammals and it was a reference to Glee


I know, I just found it a funny part of the joke  

Now I will admit to not knowing that sharks aren't actually " fish". Interesting .

On the subject, I have found that its the little dogs ( no offence small dog owners) you mostly have to watch when it comes to biting. Those little sh**Ts csn bite you like 4 times before you can get a hand away :S.

Also, as the owner of a breed that is bred to bite, I hink my own dog has more motivation behind her to bite (speaking hypothetically of course) then a sweet, Pitt angel


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Inga said:


> Oop! I knew that. ha ha I meant "Aussie" Cattle dog. ha ha Cute pup for sure.


It is alright....  ACD people get touchy about their dogs being called Aussies. 
Lots of mistaken identity.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> It is alright....  ACD people get touchy about their dogs being called Aussies.
> Lots of mistaken identity.


Yep I yelled at hr TV when a certain "dog behavior expert" with an excellent dentist called what was clearly an ACD an "Australian shepherd" I swear the only hing more irritating is the comment of "it can't be a cattle dog, it has a tail"


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I need to get away from this thread or else I'm going to be up all night stalking all things ACD. Again. 
Way to go JB.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> It is alright....  ACD people get touchy about their dogs being called Aussies.
> Lots of mistaken identity.


On more than one occassion I have taken this complaint to the folks that do breed guesses and bios for dogs at the shelter I volunteer for.
It boggles my mind. And it's not like I'm nit picking about the mixed breed dogs.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I need to get away from this thread or else I'm going to be up all night stalking all things ACD. Again.
> Way to go JB.


Thanks but I really didn't do anything. I didn't sell him the puppy. Merlin's breeder did....I knew about it because she and I are close friends. I didn't know who he was when she told me about it. (she didn't know he was a star either at first.)


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> On more than one occassion I have taken this complaint to the folks that do breed guesses and bios for dogs at the shelter I volunteer for.
> It boggles my mind. And it's not like I'm nit picking about the mixed breed dogs.


The rescue I am the first contact for, gets inquiries all the time with people wanting to turn in their Aussies and Aussie Mixes.... It gets confusing for some folks. I have people with Aussie Mixes argue with me because I inform them they don't have an ACD (we are small and ONLY do ACDs)


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Back to Pit Bulls...... 

Born Killers all of them...

http://www.pitbulls4patriots.com/


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Yep I yelled at hr TV when a certain "dog behavior expert" with an excellent dentist called what was clearly an ACD an "Australian shepherd" I swear the only hing more irritating is the comment of "it can't be a cattle dog, it has a tail"


I really don't understand how people get it confused. They look completely different lol


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

The most vicious dog I have come across is a Jack Russell! I agree that little dogs are evil little things who look cute XD Of course not all are but I have met some mean Jack Russells.

The one I know now hates men! He will bark and growl at any man he meets. And when anyone rubs him he will attempt to snap ! But he is cute and he likes to attack stones and rocks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> The most vicious dog I have come across is a Jack Russell! I agree that little dogs are evil little things who look cute


I've noticed that the most frequent response here to a ridiculous generalization is to counter with another ridiculous generalization.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Why do I even bother posting on this forum? 

If you not believe me and think it is ridiculous then think what you like. They are the most vicious dogs I have met. 

Just like people say labs can be vicious. What is wrong with me saying JRT are vicious? 

I really do not know why I bother.

And you also forgot to quote the rest of my comment  Of course not all of them are mean but the ones I have met are ! Why leave out the important bit?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

What's wrong Coco is that you're generalizing a WHOLE BREED on the few dogs of that breed you've had the chance to run into. That type of generalization is dangerous, it's what hte press has done to the Pit Bull and other breeds that has caused breed bans.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Did I generalize the whole breed! NO! Do you not read the whole post? 



CocoAndMarley said:


> The most vicious dog I have come across is a Jack Russell! I agree that little dogs are evil little things who look cute XD*Of course not all are* but I have met some mean Jack Russells.


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

It is so funny how I pick a breed I have come across as vicious in the few I have met and I am told it is very wrong to do that! 

And then when other people say other breeds are vicious too nothing is said =/ 

It seems whatever I post in this forum is BAD! How very wrong of me.

All I was trying to say was there are other breeds that can attack and not all of them are big monsters. But I guess I should just stop posting in threads.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

If you were to say that a particular dog you met was nasty, I'd have no issue with it. Breeds aren't vicious. Small dogs aren't vicious. Labs aren't vicious (and, yes, I do take issue when people generalize on MY breed of choice.) Individual dogs might be vicious, but it's unlikely they were born that way. 

Some of the criticism you're getting on this, and other threads, you might want to take to heart instead of acting like a petulant child.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> But I guess I should just stop posting in threads.


Well, if you're going to throw a temper tantrum EVERY time someone disagrees with you, then I'd have to agree with you.



> If you were to say that a particular dog you met was nasty, I'd have no issue with it. Breeds aren't vicious. Small dogs aren't vicious. Labs aren't vicious (and, yes, I do take issue when people generalize on MY breed of choice.) Individual dogs might be vicious, but it's unlikely they were born that way.
> 
> Some of the criticism you're getting on this, and other threads, you might want to take to heart instead of acting like a petulant child.


Agreed 100%


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

Every JRT I have met was mean. So yes so sorry I said a particular breed but that is what people are doing. 

Where did I throw a temper tantrum? I would really like to see? 

I will not take criticism when I have no asked for it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

CocoAndMarley said:


> I will not take criticism when I have no asked for it.


Does anyone ever ASK for criticism?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Willowy said:


> Does anyone ever ASK for criticism?


Some people ask for it every time they touch their keyboard. 

They just don't know it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

RonE, I <3 you!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

In my experience, the criticism I _didn't_ ask for is usually more valuable than the ones I do ask for. After all, if I know enough to ask for criticism, I probably know enough not to need it. At that point, it just confirms what I already knew to be true (usually, the reluctant conclusion is that I'm an idiot, but it's sometimes useful to know the specific manner in which I'm an idiot).

The only dog I've ever been bitten seriously by is a JRT. I would never go so far as to characterize the entire breed as vicious.

Most Labs I've met aren't vicious, but a good percentage of them are terribly behaved because the owners thought they didn't need to train them on account of them being "good" dogs. In judging a large sample size, I'd generalize that Labs are generally 
sweet, well-meaning dogs, but require diligent owners willing to commit lots of time to training and exercise. I'd also generalize that most owners do not fit the bill. I've never met a vicious lab, but trust that they are out there because _all_ dogs _can_ be vicious.

_Every_ Pit Bull I've met in a large sample size (at least 500 dogs over a 2.5 year span) has been an absolute sweetheart, including the rescue dog that had been just three months earlier been covered in lighter fluid and set on fire, and the one was missing an eye and all her teeth because her previous owner nearly to death with a baseball bat. The thing is, every one of those owners were people understood their breed's reputation, and understood even a single slip-up would make. I've never met a vicious pit bull, but trust that they are out there because _all_ dogs _can_ be vicious.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> In my experience, the criticism I _didn't_ ask for is usually more valuable than the ones I do ask for. After all, if I know enough to ask for criticism, I probably know enough not to need it. At that point, it just confirms what I already knew to be true (*usually, the reluctant conclusion is that I'm an idiot, but it's sometimes useful to know the specific manner in which I'm an idiot*).


At least you know your limitations! And I'm right there with you...the idiot part. :becky:


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

CocoAndMarley said:


> Did I generalize the whole breed! NO! Do you not read the whole post?


How many HAVE you met? How many other dogs have you met? I know a lab who would tear the leg (or any other part of the anatomy) off of anyone who didn't belong in his house...he is the biggest baby ever otherwise. He gets along great with my 13# chi/*jrt* mix...he's 70#. 

About not posting anymore...well that's up to you. But as RonE said, you do come off like a petulant child sometimes. Maybe think about what you have typed before posting...just a thought.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Maybe think about what you have typed before posting...just a thought.


Too late.

(10 characters? You're kidding. What if I can express a complete thought with 7 characters?)


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> including the rescue dog that had been just three months earlier been covered in lighter fluid and set on fire, and the one was missing an eye and all her teeth because her previous owner nearly to death with a baseball bat.


Ugggggggghhhhh.... I hate people sometimes!!!.... 

Jen


----------



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

Katmandu said:


> I've known a few myself. But without very serious intense training, they very easily can be monsters.
> PS - Please don't bother debating me that all Pitbull's are nice, sweet, timid little beings. I don't want to hear that non-sense. Thank you.


The only nonsense here is quoted above. Pit Bulls are not born with an intent to do harm. Abusive humans and harsh conditions fill that in. They aren't timid, to be sure. Timid dogs are more likely to bite than confident ones. If you can't carry visibly and have to wait for a CCW, then to protect yourself against dogs, I'd suggest getting a high-concentration pepper spray. 

Am I the only one that thinks statements like those contained in the OP's post are ignorant and offensive?


----------



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

RonE said:


> Some people ask for it every time they touch their keyboard.
> 
> They just don't know it.


This should be a 'sticky quote'.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who actually _enjoys_ these threads? I just sit back and back and laugh my head off at all the sarcasm. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

a7dk said:


> Am I the only one who actually _enjoys_ these threads? I just sit back and back and laugh my head off at all the sarcasm. Keep 'em comin'!


I love any thread that diverges onto wild tangents, like the sexual proclivities of sharks.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

wil.wish said:


> Am I the only one that thinks statements like those contained in the OP's post are ignorant and offensive?


No you're not, but around here people tend to turn turn that offensiveness to sarcasm and wit so as not to feed those who are ignorant.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> ask him to marry me.
> 
> That should have been in all caps.


As it turns out, Mark Salling is not a nice dude. Met him in a bar near Big Bear. He was sloppy drunk and extremely unpleasant about being asked for a picture, neither of which are good things to be when you're a celebrity in a public place. I managed to sneak in a quick fondle that I might have missed if he'd been sober, but otherwise it was an extremely disappointing meeting.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> RonE, I <3 you!


+1

Until I made friends with a JRT breeder, I had never had a great meeting with a Jack. Not monsters, just most were untrained and DA and I knew little about dogs in general let alone breeds.

Now I know multiple well mannered ones. Some are DA, some are not. Some are high drive.. some are not. It's not a breed. It's the individual dogs.

I own American Cockers. Anytime there is a 'omg groomers.. what breed do you hate' thread my breed comes up. Poor tempered monsters? My breed comes up. Most of the time people complaining have met dogs in stressful situations not that it is an excuse, have met few, and never meet a well bred one.

I've met forum folk who have told me my dogs have changed their minds about cockers. It's not the breed. Every breed has bad apples due to a multitude of circumstance.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I just lub ACDs... Not only are they great... They are cute!!!!! Uh oh, I feel puppy itch coming on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> As it turns out, Mark Salling is not a nice dude. Met him in a bar near Big Bear. He was sloppy drunk and extremely unpleasant about being asked for a picture, neither of which are good things to be when you're a celebrity in a public place. I managed to sneak in a quick fondle that I might have missed if he'd been sober, but otherwise it was an extremely disappointing meeting.


I could work with that.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> As it turns out, Mark Salling is not a nice dude. Met him in a bar near Big Bear. He was sloppy drunk and extremely unpleasant about being asked for a picture, neither of which are good things to be when you're a celebrity in a public place. I managed to sneak in a quick fondle that I might have missed if he'd been sober, but otherwise it was an extremely disappointing meeting.


oh well... As long as he is nice / good to his his new "poopie" (lol) then he csn be as nasty as he wishes to ppl for all i care.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> It is alright....  ACD people get touchy about their dogs being called Aussies.
> Lots of mistaken identity.


And Aussie rescue people get a little torked when another breed rescuer (who should know better) gets them to drive halfway across the state to pick up an ACD. I get calls about them all the time.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> And Aussie rescue people get a little torked when another breed rescuer (who should know better) gets them to drive halfway across the state to pick up an ACD. I get calls about them all the time.



Yep yep..... I am sure it happens.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Yep yep..... I am sure it happens.


they are just jealous cuz our breed is tougher then their breed (I mean this in a jokingly banter way of course)


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe back on topic.....

An APBT slept with me from the time I was four until I was about 15.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Maybe back on topic.....
> 
> An APBT slept with me from the time I was four until I was about 15.


The horror.. I can see the scars from here.. lol

I'm jealous, being in Ontario.. short of visiting the US this summer, I can't remember the last time I saw a bully..


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Maybe back on topic.....
> 
> An APBT slept with me from the time I was four until I was about 15.


Really? I have had one that slept with me for the past few years and one that currently sleeps in my computer chair with me. She's almost too big for it though. She's lucky she's cute.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Maybe back on topic.....
> 
> An APBT slept with me from the time I was four until I was about 15.



Expect your parents to be charged with child endangerment shortly, citizen.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Expect your parents to be charged with child endangerment shortly, citizen.


Ummm..... I am sure the statute of limitations is up..... Seeing how I am 44.

Mention that now a days and people picture white trash and a trailer... But both my parents hold Masters Degrees and were Educators for their entire careers.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

MafiaPrincess said:


> The horror.. I can see the scars from here.. lol
> 
> I'm jealous, being in Ontario.. short of visiting the US this summer, I can't remember the last time I saw a bully..



He was viscious.... All 42 pounds of him. Old Family Red Nose dog.... Named Runt. We had his brother too.... Chico....

Caught my first hog with Runt when I was 8 years old.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I am most certainly white trash, but I sleep with a couple mutts and a Dachshund.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Really? I have had one that slept with me for the past few years and one that currently sleeps in my computer chair with me. She's almost too big for it though. She's lucky she's cute.


When I was a little guy, I was skeert of the closet monsters.... Runt protected me.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I am most certainly white trash, but I sleep with a couple mutts and a Dachshund.



Dear.... You and I are FB friends..... Ummm Eccentric.... Yes.... Interesting..... Yes.... White Trash..... Nope.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I do have these really cute old photos I came across on Pinterest and saved one day:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Dear.... You and I are FB friends..... Ummm Eccentric.... Yes.... Interesting..... Yes.... White Trash..... Nope.


Born and raised in a trailer park in Detroit I was! All photographic evidence of my previous life does not exist.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Born and raised in a trailer park in Detroit I was! All photographic evidence of my previous life does not exist.


We have a saying down here.... You can take the girl out of the trailer.... But you can't take the trailer out of the girl..... 


In all seriousness...... I enjoy your FB posts.... You say what you think and know who you are..... Admirable traits IMO.....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> We have a saying down here.... You can take the girl out of the trailer.... But you can't take the trailer out of the girl.....
> 
> 
> In all seriousness...... I enjoy your FB posts.... You say what you think and know who you are..... Admirable traits IMO.....


That is just the nicest thing any one has said to me. I catch a lot of crap for the things I post some time when I don't aim one way or another I just got things to say.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That is just the nicest thing any one has said to me. I catch a lot of crap for the things I post some time when I don't aim one way or another I just got things to say.


Keep saying what you want and being who you are. Don't change for anyone.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Keep saying what you want and being who you are. Don't change for anyone.


Never have, never will my friend.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Ummm..... I am sure the statute of limitations is up..... Seeing how I am 44.


Yes, I was exaggerating to make a humorous point.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Yes, I was exaggerating to make a humorous point.


Yep yep....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yes, I was exaggerating to make a humorous point.


How does it feel not to be funny?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> they are just jealous cuz our breed is tougher then their breed (I mean this in a jokingly banter way of course)


You've never done breed rescue, have you?


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> As it turns out, Mark Salling is not a nice dude. Met him in a bar near Big Bear. He was sloppy drunk and extremely unpleasant about being asked for a picture, neither of which are good things to be when you're a celebrity in a public place. I managed to sneak in a quick fondle that I might have missed if he'd been sober, but otherwise it was an extremely disappointing meeting.


 I don't like pictures when I'm drunk either. My friend met him and he was nice and flirty. Then again, even I would go for her too. 

You though are totally the win of this thread for the secret fondle. 

Did I just praise sexual harassment? 

Indeed!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Pawzk9 said:


> You've never done breed rescue, have you?


It is a living hell...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> He was viscious.... All 42 pounds of him. Old Family Red Nose dog.... Named Runt. We had his brother too.... Chico....
> 
> Caught my first hog with Runt when I was 8 years old.


any chance you have pictures of Runt? I'd love to see, old pictures esp with dogs are some of my faves


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I do have these really cute old photos I came across on Pinterest and saved one day:


TWAB, those are awesome! I wish I could show those to someone I know who hears the words pit & bull, together is scared for his grandchildren


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those pictures are awesome. I can remember back 50 years ago and remember my Great Uncle and Great Grandparents always having a JRT or a Pit around the house. I can never remember any of them being mean. Every one of them was named Lucky or Peepers. Lol! In fact I know they were never leashed either. I can still see them walking up the long walk to the garage without being leashed. This was in the city too. I also can remember many a postcard with a bully breed as the poster dog! Now days they are the poster dog for all the wrong reasons IMO! Heck.......if I didn't already have three dogs I would not mind owning one.  It is a shame that they are all too often used as a status symbol and fought to their deaths. That IMO is unacceptable for any living creature. IMO "Scary" is what people make in their spare time.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> How does it feel not to be funny?


I'll let you know when I'm done crying my eyes out.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


>


 What is that kid supposed to be dressed as?!? An armadillo?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> What is that kid supposed to be dressed as?!? An armadillo?


Armadillo princess. Duh.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Willowy said:


> What is that kid supposed to be dressed as?!? An armadillo?


Camouflage. It's the only thing keeping that pit from ripping her face clean off.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

sassafras said:


> Camouflage. It's the only thing keeping that pit from ripping her face clean off.


Yeah he looks pretty vicious. Not at all perfectly comfortable and happy to be with his little playmate.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I found a couple more: 




























There are a decent amount out there. I like old pictures and I like old pictures of dogs.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I do have these really cute old photos I came across on Pinterest and saved one day:


No, no . . . not possible! After all IWLover says pit bulls weren't "mainstreamed" as dogs until the 1980s. (Petey in "Our Gang" was obviously a fake too.)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> As it turns out, Mark Salling is not a nice dude.


I dunno...you met him drunk. Could just mean he's not a nice drunk, lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Pawzk9 said:


> No, no . . . not possible! After all IWLover says pit bulls weren't "mainstreamed" as dogs until the 1980s. (Petey in "Our Gang" was obviously a fake too.)


You got me. I PHOTOSHOPPED THEM ALL!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I dunno...you met him drunk. Could just mean he's not a nice drunk, lol


Lol. TEQUILA!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that the OP hasn't responded...after 157 posts. Wonder what that could mean...:lalala:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Has anyone noticed that the OP hasn't responded...after 157 posts. Wonder what that could mean...:lalala:


He/she didn't want to hear that non-sense?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I suspect something a little different...

Oh and about Mark Salling being not so nice when he's drunk, I know tht certan things make me mean as hell when I drink them (namely Vodka and Tequila). I become a very different person...


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

When I drink, my IQ goes up 50 points, all my jokes are gold, and I become completely irresistible to women.

At least, I assume, anyway; I can never quite remember the next day.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Independent George said:


> When I drink, my IQ goes up 50 points, all my jokes are gold, and I become completely irresistible to women.
> 
> At least, I assume, anyway; I can never quite remember the next day.


LOL, I become 10ft tall bullet-proof and feel NO pain (until the next day).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Those of you posting those old photos of little kids with bully dogs: How many of those kids do you think are still alive today?

So there. Think about that one for a while. :rant:


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Independent George said:


> When I drink, my IQ goes up 50 points, all my jokes are gold, and I become completely irresistible to women.
> 
> At least, I assume, anyway; I can never quite remember the next day.


I'm sure Mark Salling thinks the same thing!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad to see these threads still occur.lmao
My dogs always sleep with my little girl


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr POOCH!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RonE said:


> Those of you posting those old photos of little kids with bully dogs: How many of those kids do you think are still alive today?
> 
> So there. Think about that one for a while. :rant:


Do you mean to tell me that Pits cause people to age and die!?


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Do you mean to tell me that Pits cause people to age and die!?


They cause global warming too.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Tofu_pup said:


> They cause global warming too.


They're almost as deadly as DHMO.


----------

